# They are insufferable in their victory



## Yikes (Nov 2, 2010)

Today is their day.

They are strutting around like they have retaken the world.

Like they are finally righting all the wrongs of the past.

I try to tell them that their triumph is fleeting, that they now have to prove they can sustain their momentum into the coming years, but for now they are just loud and in-your-face.  The pundits are asking, are they motivated by anger this year?  One of their own leaders said last night, "I wanna rage, right now."

Whatever happened to civility in our discourse?

(I am of course referring to Giants fans.)


----------



## pwood (Nov 2, 2010)

yikes,

  i used to go to the san francisco seals games before the giants arrived to s.f. (1958). it has been a long journey( ask con arb) and yes we will party and our necks will swell up!:mrgreen:


----------



## conarb (Nov 2, 2010)

The Giant motto was "Mess With Texas", they messed with them alright, they messed with their minds, in the first game they had people in the stands blowing pot smoke all over the place, they had gays and lesbians doing their thing, the Ranger's center fielder looked up in disbelief asking "Is this legal here?"  When they got down to Texas they capped it off by throwing a picture against them named Madison Bumgarner, the Texans never recovered, they still don't know what hit them.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, I would be insufferable also if the friggen Rockies ever get the big one.............let em enjoy their day in the sun......JMHO


----------



## Alias (Nov 2, 2010)

And I would be insufferable if my beloved Cubs won.......*sigh*

Great news for the Giants though!

Sue, in sunny chilly CA


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry all! Philly did not repeat! We will be back next year! So enjoy the win for now. Spring is just around the corner! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 2, 2010)

"Spring is just around the corner! Ha! Ha! Ha!"

Boy...talk about the eternal optimist!


----------



## texasbo (Nov 2, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> When they got down to Texas they capped it off by throwing a picture against them named Madison Bumgarner, the Texans never recovered, they still don't know what hit them.


That's because they weren't used to having a 'picture' thrown against them. They aren't even used to having a 'pitcher' thrown against them.  They were expecting a pitcher to throw a baseball against them....

I would feel better if the Giants were still in NY. With all of the gays and lesbians and pot smoke and other California nonsense, it just kind of makes it seem more like a freak show than the time honored National Passtime.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 2, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> yikes,  i used to go to the san francisco seals games before the giants arrived to s.f. (1958). it has been a long journey( ask con arb) and yes we will party and our necks will swell up!:mrgreen:


 The SF Seals??!?!! Just how old are you, anyway?

Growing up in the 70s, the Dodgers-Giants rivalry was real in our LA suburb, and it got ugly.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Pw came in with the Spanish! Pretty old! I hear tell he is older then CA!


----------



## Mule (Nov 2, 2010)

The only good thing about the Giants winning was that Aubrey Huff is a local boy! He played little league with my oldest son in Texas. Glad to see him do so good in the series. If we were going to lose, which we did, it was great to see a local boy do good!


----------



## texasbo (Nov 2, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> The only good thing about the Giants winning was that Aubrey Huff is a local boy! He played little league with my oldest son in Texas. Glad to see him do so good in the series. If we were going to lose, which we did, it was great to see a local boy do good!


Actually, the Giants are an excellent team; pitching, defense and hitting were all superb, as was the management. It's just all of the California assclownery that kind of tarnishes the whole thing...


----------



## High Desert (Nov 2, 2010)

I always wondered how you would use "assclownery" in a sentence. Now I know.


----------



## pwood (Nov 2, 2010)

Yikes said:
			
		

> The SF Seals??!?!! Just how old are you, anyway?Growing up in the 70s, the Dodgers-Giants rivalry was real in our LA suburb, and it got ugly.


i remember san fran before "asclownery" became the norm:mrgreen: used it in a sentence again! happy high desert? the giants are the class of the mlb,the standard of excellence that all the other teams can only hope to become! kind of makes you want to throw up in your mouth a little if you are from Texas!


----------



## FredK (Nov 2, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> yikes,  i used to go to the san francisco seals games before the giants arrived to s.f. (1958). it has been a long journey( ask con arb) and yes we will party and our necks will swell up!:mrgreen:


Maybe caught those guys playing the Seattle Rainiers in the old Pacific Coast League a time or two myself when we lived in Seattle.

Glad the Giants won.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 2, 2010)

pwood, that is going to be the phrase of the day for me tomorrow. I'm just glad it wasn't those guys from the Bronx.


----------

